# MacOSX.com Unveils Free Personal Support



## ScottW (Sep 30, 2001)

With the introduction of OS X 10.1, the need for Mac users to be "re-educated" is a high priority. Seasoned Mac veterans are finding it difficult if not impossible to get around in Apple's latest OS release. "I thought I knew it all, now I have to learn how my system works with Unix, and what new features are available," commented a MacOSX.com user.

The new service comes along with the strong community of Mac users that has been built over the last 12 months. "Ever since the introduction of OS X Beta we have seen a need for supporting this new platform, however the demand has increased tremendously over the last week as Mac users prepare to make the transition from OS 9 to  OS 10.", said MacOSX.com's Admin.

The new form of free support allows one-on-one help from one of over 200 volunteers at MacOSX.com. Visitors to the site can simply post a question in the "Ask a Volunteer' forum, and receive a personalized answer in under 24 hours.  Personal support provides individual attention and are tackled directly, opposed to general community support already provided.

Admin


----------



## themacko (Oct 1, 2001)

sweet idea!


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

We're here to help.


----------

